# Benq XL2411T 144 Hz einstellen?



## OCZApache (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo liebe Com,

ich hab heute den Benq XL2411T bekommen und bin bisher sehr begeistert! Meine Frage ist wo man 144 hz bzw. 120 hz einstellen kann. In der Nvidia Systemsteuerung steht neben auf Auflösung 60 Hz und mehr kann man nicht auswählen auch bei den Windows Anzeigeoptionen kann man nicht mehr als 60 Hz auswählen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen!

Besten Dank im Voraus

LG Apache


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

normal müsste man die 120Hz unter den Nvidia Systemsteuerung - Anzeige -> Auflösung ändern einstellen können. Bei mir stehen dort auch die 120Hz bei Bildwiederholfrequenz. 
Wie wurde der Monitor denn an die Grafikkarte angeschlossen ? Mit dem DVI Kabel oder per HDMI ? Für die 120Hz sollte man aufjedenfall das Dual-DVI Kabel angeschlossen haben, was meistens mit bei dem Monitor beiliegt. 

Gruß

MaB-(GER)-


----------



## OCZApache (28. Mai 2013)

Ok ich hab den Monitor mit DVI auf HDMI angeschlossen!


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (28. Mai 2013)

daran wird's dann wohl liegen, dass mehr als 60Hz nicht eingestellt werden können


----------



## OCZApache (28. Mai 2013)

OK jetzt funktionierst es so wie es soll  Danke für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (28. Mai 2013)

Bitte, kein Problem ! Dann viel Spass !


----------

